# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin hướng dẫn đấu nối sigma3 SGDS-08A05A vs SGMAS-08A2A2B

## Tongnonl992

hien tai e dag tim hieu ve AC Servo. em dinh cai dat va chay jog cho bo SGDS-08A05A vs SGMAS-08A2A2B nhung gap van de o cho nhu hinh

----------


## inhainha

Cái driver chạy cho động cơ tuyến tính mà bác. Không chạy cho motor thường được đâu. Bác nếu mới mua thì bị thuốc rồi.

----------

Tongnonl992

----------


## Tongnonl992

> Cái driver chạy cho động cơ tuyến tính mà bác. Không chạy cho motor thường được đâu. Bác nếu mới mua thì bị thuốc rồi.


Cam on bac. Bac co the cho em biet dong tich hop cho con drive nay duoc khong... Mã số chag hang

----------


## inhainha

Bác ở Hàn hay ở Nhật ah? Nhìn cái sàn nhà thần thánh thấy quen thuộc quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác ở Hàn hay ở Nhật ah? Nhìn cái sàn nhà thần thánh thấy quen thuộc quá


sàn này VN đầy mà sếp

----------


## inhainha

> sàn này VN đầy mà sếp


Có nhiều yếu tố mình nghĩ bác kia ở Hàn. 
Thứ 1: sàn nhà lót tấm thảm giả gỗ, ở dưới nền là hệ thống sưởi ga
Thứ 2: ổ cắm điện đó gần 100% bên Hàn người ta xài.
Thứ 3: miếng lót mút màu hồng có chữ Hàn kìa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sàn nhà mình cũng lót gỗ, cũng xài ổ cắm như trên, thiếu tấm mút thui

----------

inhainha

----------


## ngoanitc123

Cái driver chạy cho động cơ tuyến tính mà bác. Không chạy cho motor thường được đâu. Bác nếu mới mua thì bị thuốc rồi.

----------


## Tongnonl992

> Có nhiều yếu tố mình nghĩ bác kia ở Hàn. 
> Thứ 1: sàn nhà lót tấm thảm giả gỗ, ở dưới nền là hệ thống sưởi ga
> Thứ 2: ổ cắm điện đó gần 100% bên Hàn người ta xài.
> Thứ 3: miếng lót mút màu hồng có chữ Hàn kìa.


đúng rồi bác... chắc bác cũng nghiên cưu về hàn lắm a?

----------


## Tongnonl992

> cái driver chạy cho động cơ tuyến tính mà bác. Không chạy cho motor thường được đâu. Bác nếu mới mua thì bị thuốc rồi.


 bac cho e y kien ve 2 con nay voi? Ket hop lai chay duoc chu?

----------


## inhainha

> bac cho e y kien ve 2 con nay voi? Ket hop lai chay duoc chu?


Cái này thì chạy ok. Lưu ý cái thắng 90 VDC

----------


## Vịnh Ngọc

> bac cho e y kien ve 2 con nay voi? Ket hop lai chay duoc chu?


Chủ thớt xử lý được chưa, cần hỗ trợ về servo alo em
0985910342

----------


## Tongnonl992

> Chủ thớt xử lý được chưa, cần hỗ trợ về servo alo em
> 0985910342


Cám ơn anh. Em đang tìm nguồn thanh lý con này ạ..

----------

